# Sync contacts to second gmail account



## remmons (Aug 17, 2012)

I have 2 gmail accounts. My phone's contacts sync to the first account I entered. I want the phone to sync to the second account, not the first. I turned off the contact sync on the first account, and turned it on for the second account, but the phone will not sync (download or upload) contacts with the second account.

How can I get the phone to sync contacts with the second Gmail account?


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

What phone? What android flavor? Are you using the stock contacts app or something else? Have you tried hitting the sync button manually?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## remmons (Aug 17, 2012)

Sorry. I have a Samsung i897 Captivate running CyanogenMod 9. I am using the stock contats that installed with CyanogenMod 9. I'm not sure what you mean by the Sync button. I have clicked the Sync check boxes on and off for each account many times.


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

Under the settings button I think on cm9 there is a sync now button like this.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## remmons (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for your suggestions. I tried the sync button, but it did not work for me.

I case anyone else has this problem, I thought I would post what worked for me.

I had the contacts entered on my phone, and they were associated with gmail account 1. Of course, they would not sync with account 2. I used Contac_BackupPro to backup the contacts from the phone to its SDcard. I copied them to my PC. I went on gmail account 2, and imported them. That got them into the acccount I wanted them associated with.


----------

